# Stratton Warren info.



## E. Dennis van Rumund (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi Chefs,
We got in a new system for ordering, inventory, and recipe costing. Any advice or tips on setting this up. The tech people seem clueless to the kitchen functions. I’ve tried to set up the needed Profiles for ordering, though trying to setup shelf to sheet to system is a challenge until a scan gun is available. End of Month Inventory items are alphabetical. Recipe costing is non existent. So any advice is welcomed.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Have you tried googling training videos and tutorials? Instructions? There must be some out there...


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

What size and kind of operation are you? Your organization should provide training you.


----------



## E. Dennis van Rumund (Dec 2, 2017)

jimyra said:


> What size and kind of operation are you? Your organization should provide training you.


I work at a Casino. They gave me the task because it needs to be implemented, but unsure of how it's done. I now located tutorials and a tech from the company, though they are trying to be helpful, but due to our purchasing procedure setup, they are bewildered. It is a challenge for me, beyond the 1/2 day training I got as opposed to a weeks in other systems, but that makes life interesting ...... lol


----------

